# 6 Nations



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

So, you English lot looking forward to a championship without your only player?

Thought not.

Come on Wales!!!!!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

da da da da da da da da daaaaa da da da daaa, 
da dada da dada da daaaaaa!

(me - atempting to join in with the Welsh National Anthem )


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Will be watching on Saturday with a Welshman. Thing is, I cheer on Wales when they're playing (as long as it's not against England). Whereas you lot (and the Sweaties) will cheer on anyone that's playing against England - even Argentina and Germany.

Just makes us better people than you. That's all. :-*


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

No, actually I do cheer for England.

yeah, right.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

In fact, the only time I've been a victim of racial abuse was when I went to Wales.

Still, what can you expect from a bunch of coal mining, choral singing, leek eating, cottage burners?

;D


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Ireland for the Grand Slam ;-)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No stereotyping there then ;D



> Still, what can you expect from a bunch of coal mining, choral singing, leek eating, cottage burners?
> 
> ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That was kind of the point... :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I sorta guessed that, you being a clever guy and all that... 

I was marvelling at the number of typical associations you managed to pull together and realised you had missed out "in-bred" ;D

So I guess you kinda missed the point 



> That was kind of the point... :


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I didn't know that Argentina and Germany played in the six nations. In that case, c'mon Germany! C'mon Argentina!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That was in relation to football.


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

> I didn't know that Argentina and Germany played in the six nations. In that case, c'mon Germany! C'mon Argentina! Â


Why not "C'mon Italy!", then? We're in the Six Nations too!
Still learning, though.


----------



## Miss_TTR (Mar 9, 2003)

and why not France??? : ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> I was marvelling at the number of typical associations you managed to pull together and realised you had missed out "in-bred" ;D


and sheep-shagging!

Gets his coat and runs before he gets a [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Oi!!!! 

;D ;D ;D


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

> and why not France??? Â : ;D


Hey, Mademoiselle, do you know that Lyon and Milan are "jumelees"?
Of course it's "Allez France!", but, in the end, somebody unfortunately has got to win!
I'm afraid it won't be Italy, this year... ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Oi!!!! Â
> 
> ;D ;D ;D


This should probably be in the joke section, but I was told the following by a rugby playing Kiwi:

What do you call 3 sheep tied to a lamppost in Auckland?

A leisure centre!

[Basil Brush voice on] Boom, Boom![Basil Brush voice off]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Ok let me clear this up. I have a T-shirt that sums things up nicely. It reads:

"I only support two teams. SCOTLAND and anyone that England plays".

So Allez le bleu, bella Italia etc etc. ;D


----------



## Miss_TTR (Mar 9, 2003)

> Hey, Mademoiselle, do you know that Lyon and Milan are "jumelees"?
> Of course it's "Allez France!", but, in the end, somebody unfortunately has got to win!
> I'm afraid it won't be Italy, this year... ;D


Hey Monsieur... Â ;D I didn't know about that, 
but you have to be much more optimistic about Italy Â 

@Brett: I do agree... I will cheer "anyone that England plays" as well Â : ;D

Bloody Wilkinson...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Hey Monsieur... Â ;D I didn't know about that,
> but you have to be much more optimistic about Italy Â
> 
> @Brett: I do agree... I will cheer "anyone that England plays" as well Â : ;D
> ...


Ahhh, the Auld Alliance. [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

> Ahhh, the Auld Alliance. [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Italy is a bit more complicated than most strangers think...
Just as a hint, a few maybe unknown things about Milan:
1-Before the Romans, Milan was a Celtic village (or shuld I say "Keltic"?): last time I stated that in a Cornwall pub, I got free drinks for all night long;
2-Milan in the 70s has been twinned with Lyon in France, Birmingham in the UK, Frankfurt in Germany, St Petersburg (Leningrad) in Russia, Barcelona in Spain, Dakar in Senegal..and some other I just can't remember!
3-In Milanese dialect, "pomodoro" is "tomato", and "ombrello" is "umbrella", exactly as in English.
I could go on like this for ages...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Does it count if I'm actually more Scottish than English anyway? Â Got me own tartan and everything...

Colquhoun


----------



## Miss_TTR (Mar 9, 2003)

> 2-Milan in the 70s has been twinned with Lyon in France, Birmingham in the UK, Frankfurt in Germany, St Petersburg (Leningrad) in Russia, Barcelona in Spain, Dakar in Senegal..and some other I just can't remember!
> 3-In Milanese dialect, "pomodoro" is "tomato", and "ombrello" is "umbrella"
> I could go on like this for ages...


Mmmmmmmhhhh... love italian's language... can't get enough of it... ;D

By the way... nothing about Milan and an Irish town?
I'm leaving in Dublin actually....

@Brett: [smiley=dude.gif] .... and what "Auld" means exactly? (sorry I'm french... :-[ )


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's the Geordie Scottish word for Old.


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

I would like to explain the sense of my posts, not wanting to be OT.
I really think that actually many differences between Countries are more folklore than reality: they never existed really, but nowadays it's more evident.
The EC is more a Country made of Jocks, and Kelts, and Polentoni (Italian Northerners), and many other "tribes", rather than simply British, French,Germans.....
That's why I'm a little embarassed in supporting Italy vs. England, for example.
On the other hand, no doubts in case of Internazionale Milano vs. Arsenal! ;D


----------



## Miss_TTR (Mar 9, 2003)

> It's the Geordie Scottish word for Old. Â


Thank you :-*


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Born in England.
Lived in Cornwall for 12 years
Lived in Wales for 13 years

mixed up? Me???
(no - me! )
(shuttup you - I'm talking now! )


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Does it count if I'm actually more Scottish than English anyway? Â Got me own tartan and everything...
> 
> Colquhoun


Depends on who you support....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)




----------



## Poj (Mar 19, 2003)

Who cares about the rugby! its just a good escuse to have a piss up.

All day session in Cardiff tommorrow and 5 days in Dublin next week  ;D : .

I probebly wont remember any thing about the matches winnings just a bonus, except when playing england.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Went out for some grub in the new Brewery Quarter in Cardiff last night - class! 

I know I am biased, but it is a great city for having fun in and on match day you really can't beat the atmosphere Â 8)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

POJ - you have IM 

er - except I've just re-read the thread I was on about :-[

so you can prob ignore it (sorry!)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> No stereotyping there then ;D


_(he uses that one quite often..)_


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Does it count if I'm actually more Scottish than English anyway? Â Got me own tartan and everything...
> 
> Colquhoun


No.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ps only one side in the Tournament has nothing to prove to the others. Whereas some may have _everything_ to prove to anyone that can be arsed to listen.

I'm Looking forward to supporting Italy beating anyone after tomorrow.


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

> ps only one side in the Tournament has nothing to prove to the others. Whereas some may have _everything_ to prove to anyone that can be arsed to listen.
> 
> I'm Looking forward to supporting Italy beating anyone after tomorrow.


 [smiley=deal2.gif] This is a sportsman!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> [smiley=deal2.gif] This is a sportsman!


Prego


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I would have thought that without Wilkinson, England are the only team that _do_ have something to prove.

After all the criticism leveled at the team 'is that all you've got' etc. it will be interesting to see if the team can pull together under a new (and temporary) captain without their main star/points taker.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I would have thought that without Wilkinson, England are the only team that _do_ have something to prove.
> 
> After all the criticism leveled at the team 'is that all you've got' etc. it will be interesting to see if the team can pull together under a new (and temporary) captain without their main star/points taker.


Yawn. 'All' they have got is last years 6 Nations title and the World Cup. Anyone who thinks the team relies on one person maybe needs to understand rugby a little better.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I actually agree with you.

A team that relies on just one player is no team at all. And for too long England have been reliant on winning through kicking with both Johnny and Rob Andrew before him (both Falcons, but I digress).

I'd like to think that we could still do it without Johnny, but don't forget, that he doesn't just kick, he's also one hell of a tackler and has the ability to stop England conceeding points too.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...although obviously they have far more to prove than the Weish with thier magnificent renaissance of the game and fantastic record in international tournaments since the halcyon 70s...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I actually agree with you.
> 
> A team that relies on just one player is no team at all. Â And for too long England have been reliant on winning through kicking with both Johnny and Rob Andrew before him (both Falcons, but I digress).
> 
> I'd like to think that we could still do it without Johnny, but don't forget, that he doesn't just kick, he's also one hell of a tackler and has the ability to stop England conceeding points too. Â


Exactly how do people think JW actually gets the platform from which to deliver penalty kicks, convert tries and drop goals? :


----------



## badger (Sep 3, 2002)

I think the England team did rely on one person but that was Jonno. Think back to the losing Grand Slam games - each time Jonno wasn't playing!

It will be interesting to see how Lawrence can get the team into the 'zone' and back up to pre world cup level.

I think it will all be closer than alot of people think - England should win it but watch out for the other teams who now have the added motivation to beat the world champions

Pete

PS Oh by the way, Come On Ireland!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Did you type Lawrence because you couldn't spell Dallaglio? ;D

(I had to look it up to check I was right.)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

They rely on your new captain cheating his way through the rucks and mauls to get into a position of kickable distance 

btw, check out Wales' try scoring record in the World Cup against New Zealand & England. 

I think it will be an interesting championship now, I am mature enough to see that.

p.s. - your captain has a wusses name.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> p.s. - your captain has a wusses name.


I'd like to see you say that to his face. ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I would, but I'd have to bend down to do it - he's a short arse too


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's not his height that I'd be scared of.

It's the fact that they know how to take the odd puich or two - and to retalliate.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Preaching to the converted... how do you think I got to be so ugly?

Many years of being knocked around a rugby pitch


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh, and while we are on the subject of good looking english rugby players..

I saw 'Big Fish' last night, am I the only person who thinks the giant in it looks like Martin Johnson?  ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Preaching to the converted... how do you think I got to be so ugly?
> 
> Many years of being knocked around a rugby pitch Â


Well in that case you'd know size has got feck all to do with being 'hard'.

Some of the most vicious fights I've been in have been with little lads.


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

By the way, Dall'Aglio is an Italian name!
So tired of the Italian Football League Mafia, I really hope many Italians will revert to rugby!


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

The new call ups are gonna have to prove to Clive Woodward they should be in a world champions side, big motivator nationalistic pride ,and who's the proudest at the moment?







. IMO The French are the best bet to spoil it for England, Irish could spring a suprise too


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2004)

Only 10 minutes to go; let's hope the opening results make it worthwhile watching the rest of the tournament

French to beat the Irish - flair has to win out over brute force, but with last year's captain missing they've lsot 95% of their brutishness

Wales to piss on the Scots - cos you have just got to hate the Scots

England to be humiliated by the Italians - well the Italians have to win one and England would be a good scalp.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Wales to piss on the Scots - cos you have just got to hate the Scots


 :-X Â :

'As long as we beat the English, we don't care'


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Well done lads! ;D

First time we have won an opening match in 7 years 

If we carry on like that, I think we could rattle anyone..


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Still crying in my beer after that inept performance. On the plus side, I won the sweepstake in the pub. I had Wales by 12 points....with money at stake, it was time for the head not the heart... :-/


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

OK chaps...Lesson No.1 attended!
Us Ities still too much naive and undisciplined to bother the World Champions...but I have to say that a 15-20 points were a gift we should't have given away!
Italian (?) trainer John Kirwan said the team should play the way Italians drive...fast and unpredictable! Â ;D
Looking forward to watching the Latin Confrontation at the Stade de France!


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

By the way...did they broadcast over there the "tea-time" at the so-called Pub Italia, with the London double-decker and the incredibly continuous flow of beer?
I hope English supporters did enjoy!


----------



## Miss_TTR (Mar 9, 2003)

> Looking forward to watching the Latin Confrontation at the Stade de France!


Need help please, where can I find the schedule for the next games please??? :-[ :-[

Thanks ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Saturday 14th February 2004
14:00 GMT France vs Ireland Stade de France Â 
16:00 GMT Wales vs Scotland Millennium Stadium Â 
Sunday 15th February 2004 
15:00 GMT Italy vs England Stadio Flaminio Â 
Saturday 21st February 2004 
14:00 GMT France vs Italy Stade de France 
17:30 GMT Scotland vs England Murrayfield 
Sunday 22nd February 2004 
15:00 GMT Ireland vs Wales Lansdowne Road 
Saturday 6th March 2004 
13:30 GMT Italy vs Scotland Stadio Flaminio 
16:00 GMT England vs Ireland Twickenham Â 
Sunday 7th March 2004 
15:00 GMT Wales vs France Millennium Stadium 
Saturday 20th March 2004 
13:30 GMT Ireland vs Italy Lansdowne Road 
16:00 GMT England vs Wales Twickenham 
Sunday 21st March 2004 
15:00 GMT Scotland vs France Murrayfield 
Saturday 27th March 2004 
14:00 GMT Wales vs Italy Millennium Stadium 
16:00 GMT Ireland vs Scotland Lansdowne Road 
20:00 GMT France vs England Stade de France

Â


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

> Need help please, where can I find the schedule for the next games please??? Â :-[ :-[
> 
> Thanks Â ;D


Bonjour, ma chere...I'm just back from Tuscany, where a friend of mine from Lyon married a native..I ridicolously translated the ceremony for the Lyonnais public!
Anyway, France-Italy should be next Saturday.
Oui, allez les Bleus but...Forza Azzurri!!

Let me point out the great example of sportsmanship given by both the English Team and their supporters...though being far superior, they showed the greatest respect for the opponent...a really admirable attitude!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Being a football rather than a rugby man - bizarre considering I used to play rugby up to county standard in my teens and was crap at footie - I really appreciate the fact that the crowd in a rugby match is a non-hostile place to be.

I wonder how long that will continue to be the case though. :-/


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

> Being a football rather than a rugby man - bizarre considering I used to play rugby up to county standard in my teens and was crap at footie - I really appreciate the fact that the crowd in a rugby match is a non-hostile place to be.
> 
> I wonder how long that will continue to be the case though. Â :-/


That's on of the main reasons I dropped football-Both the arrangement and the mood in Italy is completely out of my idea of sports: the National League is nothing more than a Stockholders' Board, and most of the supporters are just sick and mad hooligans. Only rugby gives everywhere, and Italy is no exception, the stylish attitude I seek in sports.


----------



## Miss_TTR (Mar 9, 2003)

> Saturday 14th February 2004
> 14:00 GMT France vs Ireland Stade de France Â


Thank you very much Ed :-*
Saturday, my friend and I, both french,and both women, were the only french supporters in the pub... that was really really funny!! ;D ;D

We kicked their ass... [smiley=dude.gif]

I'm looking forward to see France v. England... [smiley=devil.gif]

@MonsTTer:


> Only rugby gives everywhere, and Italy is no exception, the stylish attitude I seek in sports


I so agree that!! That's what I appreciate with rugby
8)


----------



## Miss_TTR (Mar 9, 2003)

> Bonjour, ma chere...I'm just back from Tuscany, where a friend of mine from Lyon married a native..I ridicolously translated the ceremony for the Lyonnais public!


So you're french is very good...
Anyway, it's not really difficult to understand italian,
for french people... it's a pretty close language...

;D


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

My French is actually not so good. I just compensate my numberless grammar mistakes, by trying to mask the Italian accent.
By the way, I never studied it...the Lyonnaise that got married yesterday taught French to me 10 years ago, when we were fiancees... ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> So, you English lot looking forward to a championship without your only player?
> 
> Thought not.
> 
> Come on Wales!!!!!


So what happened to all those comments about you'll never do it without Johnny then?

Had we had Johnny, we would have just done it by a greater margin. Excellent use of space by England and plenty of running with ball in hand. Now who says all we can do is kick?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Can't wait for the Wales game...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> So what happened to all those comments about you'll never do it without Johnny then?
> 
> Had we had Johnny, we would have just done it by a greater margin. Â Excellent use of space by England and plenty of running with ball in hand. Â Now who says all we can do is kick?


You were playing _Italy_


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Thank you very much Ed Â :-*
> Saturday, my friend and I, both french,and both women, were the only french supporters in the pub... that was really really funny!! Â ;D ;D


That is the first time I have had a kiss from a French woman 

You're welcome Miss.

Martin.


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

> OK chaps...Lesson No.1 attended!
> Us Ities still too much naive and undisciplined to bother the World Champions...but I have to say that a 15-20 points were a gift we should't have given away!
> Italian (?) trainer John Kirwan said the team should play the way Italians drive...fast and unpredictable! Â ;D
> Looking forward to watching the Latin Confrontation at the Stade de France!


 Lesson No.2 attended!
Seems we're learning something, though... ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Lesson No.2 attended!
> Seems we're learning something, though... ;D


So you won a game against a young, inexperienced team that handed you three tries on a plate. The score flattered England IMHO.


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

> So you won a game against a young, inexperienced team that handed you three tries on a plate. The score flattered England IMHO.


Brett, I'm on the losing side! I'm an Itie, you know...I'm just satisfied with the team's behaviour, as playing the 6 Nations it's the only way to improve, given the level of our Main League.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Brett, I'm on the losing side! I'm an Itie, you know...I'm just satisfied with the team's behaviour, as playing the 6 Nations it's the only way to improve, given the level of our Main League.


In that case, I take it all back and will crawl back into my hole.....I'm actually looking forward to the game against Italy - unfortunately I will be in the US until the morning of the game otherwise would have been in Rome to see it. Good luck to you for the rest of the championship!


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Well, the Italian naturally friendly attitude towards the Jocks goes beyond the match's outcome...I think that the remaining confrontations will depend mainly on the number of mistakes made.


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

BreTT...are you angry with me? :shock:
Even England got toasted, anyway...


----------

